# Need an idea for a good Brutal Death Metal Amp



## matt773175 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a more modern type brutal death metal amp / high gain- in around the $200 area.

I currently have a line 6 Spider IV amp which I don't really care for at all.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 10, 2012)

peavey vypyr love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2012)

Crate GX130C 2x12. A combo version of the Crate GX130C and Ampeg VH140C.



Or the Ibanez TBX150R. If you look around, you can find it for cheap.


----------



## groph (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you looking for a head or a combo? What sorts of tones are you going for, like a really sharp, middy Decapitated sort of tone or a sludgier, messy Suffocation tone? I have a few suggestions anyway:


Ibanez TBX 150 - Really really right, SUPER saturated as in tons and tons of gain. Maybe not the best quality amp out there but I tried one and instantly said "this is a BDM amp." Also comes as a combo.

Randall RH150 G3 (used) - Tightest amp I've ever played through. Metallic, razorlike tone, great for folk/power metal but you could probably get it to open up a little more for BDM. There are G3 series combo amps as well.

Peavey Ultra - 100W solid state head that can hang with a 6505+

Peavey XL - 100W solid state head/combo that I've never tried but they are praised on this board. I've heard some great clips of them.


----------



## matt773175 (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like the Devourment sound, looking for the great crunchy chug chug sound. (as best as I can describe it)


----------



## groph (Apr 10, 2012)

Try and see if you can track down an Ampeg Vh140c or SS150. They're out of production and rare, but they're some of the best death metal amps out there.

I don't know what amps Devourment use, but I think a lot of their tone is in the technique of the guitar player.



Check that out if you haven't seen it already, and observe the epic spaghetti fingers and chug riffs. Basically any high gain amp will sound brutal if you play like that. Also I've found that a DiMarzio X2N in the bridge really helps getting that sort of grind or hair in the attack that characterizes a lot of death metal. Great pickup.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 10, 2012)

matt773175 said:


> I'm looking for a more modern type brutal death metal amp / high gain- in around the $200 area.
> 
> I currently have a line 6 Spider IV amp which I don't really care for at all.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!



Reality Check...

$200 isn't going to buy you a modern type brutal death metal amp anymore than it's going to buy the other guy a dark doom setup on the cheap. Work hard and save your money for a used 5150/6505, Mesa Rec. or Marshall. There's no substitute for the horsepower of legit half/full tube stack making you pant legs flutter.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm using a Peavey Vypyr 30 right now and I absolutly love it, great metal tone but like the guy above said, it's much better to just save up and buy a good amp and cab. I'm personally saving up for a 5150/6505


----------



## Ibanezrg560 (Apr 10, 2012)

matt773175 said:


> I'm looking for a more modern type brutal death metal amp / high gain- in around the $200 area.



ahh, i know the feeling when you want a great sound but don't have big money. 

You may get lucky with a used blackstar ht-5 for about that price, there is a video by fearedse on youtube that sounds pretty good 

with a distortion petal you could probably get pretty close to what you are looking for.


----------



## mike0 (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't the guy from decapitated use a crate excalibur? Those can be had for around 150-200. No personal experience with them but they should be worth checking out


----------



## matt773175 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just looking for personal use, don't need a massive amp for live performances or anything like that. 

Thanks for all the great suggestions.


----------



## Adeamus (Apr 10, 2012)

mike0 said:


> Didn't the guy from decapitated use a crate excalibur? Those can be had for around 150-200. No personal experience with them but they should be worth checking out



I dunno about Decapitated but I had one for a couple years I had bought a half stack of for $250 (This was in 2002)

I was using it in a punk rock band, but they have a super dark tone and lots of lows. It's basically a solidstate Blue Voodoo, so listen to old Scepultura for a taste of what that will sound like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2012)

mike0 said:


> Didn't the guy from decapitated use a crate excalibur? Those can be had for around 150-200. No personal experience with them but they should be worth checking out



+1, if you can look around, you can find the GX900 head for as low as $80. And you could convert the Spider into a 1x12 cab, or find you a cheap 1x12 or 2x12.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 10, 2012)

Crate, Ampeg, Peavey and Randall SS for sure.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 10, 2012)

matt773175 said:


> Just looking for personal use, don't need a massive amp for live performances or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks for all the great suggestions.



No worries then. Get a used Vypyr 75 or 100. I love them. I've got 3 different Vypyr's and I'm sure you can dial in a tone you'll find pleasing. Eventually you will need a 4X12 and a tube head though if you want to play with your typical metal drummer so save up.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 10, 2012)

Which Spider IV? 15w, 30w, 75w?

I have a Spider II 30w and the thing is killer for modern metal practice and home.

In the mean time, while saving money, get a beat up Boss Metalzone for cheap.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 10, 2012)

craigslist is loaded with people trying to dump those Crate gx1200 half stacks. Most of them are going for around 200-250 bucks....not the greatest amp in the world, but im sure if you are on a budget of 200 bucks, a half stack sounds pretty exciting.

Whats wrong with the spider amp? Doesnt it have some built in death metal channel? I think its called "insane" or something of that nature.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 11, 2012)

+1 on the Crate Excalibur and GX130C amps. I've played with an Excalibur for a while. The thing about those amps, though, is that they can be kinda picky with the gear you're using. It'll sound fucking brutal through certain cabs and with certain guitars/pickups, but it'll sound like muddy crap with others. At least that was my experience with it. Great amp nonetheless.

Also check out the Amptweaker TightMetal pedal.


----------



## thegrindcorps (Jun 15, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Reality Check...
> 
> $200 isn't going to buy you a modern type brutal death metal amp anymore than it's going to buy the other guy a dark doom setup on the cheap. Work hard and save your money for a used 5150/6505, Mesa Rec. or Marshall. There's no substitute for the horsepower of legit half/full tube stack making you pant legs flutter.



If you want that devourment sound you want a triple rec or an amp with a bit of sag. 6505 is to tight and mosquito like.


----------



## vick1000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Used In Store Used USED CRATE GT3500H SHOCKWAVE GUITAR AMP HEAD | GuitarCenter

Pretty damn close. The Tidalwave is even better if you can find one.


----------



## MStack (Jun 15, 2013)

Buy a boss Heavy Metal pedal. That's what most death metal bands in the 90's were using for their sound.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Jun 16, 2013)

MXR FULLBORE METAL peddle


----------



## WestOfSeven (Jun 16, 2013)

Wookieslayer said:


> Crate, Ampeg, Peavey and Randall SS for sure.


 
This right here.

The Randall RH150 G3 is pretty beast for what they sell for and its modern sounding


----------



## will_shred (Jun 16, 2013)

mike0 said:


> Didn't the guy from decapitated use a crate excalibur? Those can be had for around 150-200. No personal experience with them but they should be worth checking out



Perhaps, but now he uses the EVH 5150 III


----------



## will_shred (Jun 16, 2013)

> I'm looking for a more modern type brutal death metal amp / high gain- in around the $200 area.



 good luck. 

I mean you could probably find something for that price but it probably wouldn't fit your idea of modern high gain/brutal death metal.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jun 16, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I got my XXX for $263
Just gotta keep an eye out


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 16, 2013)

Track down an Ampeg vh140c


----------

